# Armpit hair is now getting trendy for women!



## Ralphy1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Yep, feminists say that this is the way, and not to let men dictate about where women should have hair.  Could unshaven legs be next?  Ugh...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

I read that a while ago but thank God I've not seen any evidence of it. I remember a few years ago coming back from dropping my car off for it's annual service at the garage I got on a bus for the first time in about 20 years..and sat opposite me was a lady in a summer dress and bare legs, and I kid you not you could have taken a hair brush to the growth on her legs!! It was revolting, and altho'  I was trying desperately not to look  I couldn't help giving a sideways glance. *Gross*!! I've never forgotten it!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 19, 2015)

It is interesting how we came to prefer the hairless look considering how females were originally as hairy as men for the most part...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes but that was back when we were more like animals...I mean a Male bear doesn't turn it's nose up at a female bear today  cuz she doesn't shave her legs or any other parts..LOL....we've evolved that's what makes the difference between us and the animal kingdom


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 19, 2015)

As a teenager I went to see a German language movie and the leading lady was Romy Schneider. She played a princess and she did not shave under her arms. Romy was gorgeous and it was the first time I realised how much we accepted the Hollywood image of womanhood.





On a related matter, when did the hairy chested leading man disappear from the screen?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 19, 2015)

But did Mommy Nature decide hairless is better, or some women, or men, or what?  It is certainly more work for women, and waxing is painful...


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 19, 2015)

If women don't want to be attractive anymore then who am I to argue.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 19, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> It is interesting how we came to prefer the hairless look considering how females were originally as hairy as men for the most part...




It IS interesting isn't it..   I contend that it's societal in that the concept of "Beauty" for a lot of men tends to lean toward the nubile prepubescent females..  So if men feel that this is desirable then so will women.   It all goes back to the most base of instincts.. wanting to be able to snag a mate.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 19, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> If women don't want to be attractive anymore then who am I to argue.



Davey...  what makes hairlessness more attractive?  The unfortunate fact is the ADULT women have hair..  just as ADULT men have hair.  They have it under their arms... on their legs and on their privates..  It's only unattractive because society puts more value on youth and prepubescence.  Men have been turned on by immature females for ages.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 19, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> As a teenager I went to see a German language movie and the leading lady was Romy Schneider. She played a princess and she did not shave under her arms. Romy was gorgeous and it was the first time I realised how much we accepted the Hollywood image of womanhood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm thinking the youth culture has drifted over to males.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 19, 2015)

Aside from the issue of what is attractive or unattractive, I prefer to remove the unwanted hair because it just feels better.  It feels cleaner and more sensual.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 19, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Aside from the issue of what is attractive or unattractive, I prefer to remove the unwanted hair because it just feels better.  It feels cleaner and more sensual.



Good point Glinda.  You're probably not alone in that thought.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 19, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Aside from the issue of what is attractive or unattractive, I prefer to remove the unwanted hair because it just feels better.  It feels cleaner and more sensual.




Why?   Is that really true?   Or is it what you have been taught to believe?  Hair on men is not thought of as being not sensual.. and are men dirty?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 19, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Good point Glinda.  You're probably not alone in that thought.



So if that's the case... are YOU planning on a good waxing and pubic shaving?  How about your pits?  Shaving them soon?

and for the record... I shave my arm pits and legs... because I find hairy pits and legs unattractive on women.. BUT.. I am honest enough to admit that it's not because of any trumped up reason of cleanliness or sensuality... It's culturally ingrained.. and being a part of this culture, I am not immune to it's pressures..


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 19, 2015)

There's nothing sensual about stubble on a woman or on a man. Soft downy hair, on the other hand, can be stroked or otherwise toyed with. It is designed to react to the slightest touch. Now that is truly sensual.

As I get older I am more aware of absence of hair, on the head, on the legs and on the forearms. Young people are much more naturally hairy. Instead of being embarrassed by this, someone should tell them that it is a sign of youthful vigour and nothing to be worried about.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 19, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> There's nothing sensual about stubble on a woman or on a man. Soft downy hair, on the other hand, can be stroked or otherwise toyed with. It is designed to react to the slightest touch. Now that is truly sensual.
> 
> As I get older I am more aware of absence of hair, on the head, on the legs and on the forearms. Young people are much more naturally hairy. Instead of being embarrassed by this, someone should tell them that it is a sign of youthful vigour and nothing to be worried about.



This is true.. as we age, we lose our hair..   I don't have what I used to have... obviously a sign of waning sexuality... as is normal when we age...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

I have never been a Hairy person..I do shave my underarms but what little there is  only needs doing about once every few months.. legs more often, perhaps once a month..and really none on my arms at all. I get my eyebrows waxed every 8 weeks and pluck them to keep thm tidy in between . One of my sisters is very dark haired, and her arms are very hairy for a girl, and she doesn't shave them ( she shaves  her pits) but  not her arms..


----------



## Glinda (Jun 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Why?   Is that really true?   Or is it what you have been taught to believe?  Hair on men is not thought of as being not sensual.. and are men dirty?



My enjoyment of hairless skin has nothing to do with how my hair - or absence of hair - is perceived by others.  It has to do with how my skin feels to me after I remove the hair.  A soft breeze, a gentle wave of warm water, or a silky fabric on my hairless legs feels better to me.  That's what I mean by sensual.  As for men, it is up to them whether they consider their hair sensual or not.  Are men dirty?  Yes, some of them are.  Some of them aren't.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 19, 2015)

I think we need to think about WHY hair on adult men is pretty much accepted... while the same hair on adult women is considered gross an not as sensual as hairlessness on women..   If you are honest... it's because nubile prepubescence has always been considered sexy and is sought after by men.   These notions will carry over to women if they think it gives them an edge with attracting men.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 19, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> As a teenager I went to see a German language movie and the leading lady was Romy Schneider. She played a princess and she did not shave under her arms. Romy was gorgeous and it was the first time I realised how much we accepted the Hollywood image of womanhood.
> On a related matter, when did the hairy chested leading man disappear from the screen?



I think it's partly that hairy men is just out of vogue.   That being said, perhaps the dropping testosterone levels in males is making hairy chests a thing of the past.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 19, 2015)

I think its all about showing off the pecs and the six pack.


----------



## chic (Jun 20, 2015)

I shave my legs and pits but would never, for anyone or anything, be waxed into Barbie doll perfection on my privates. That's just torture. layful:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 20, 2015)

Won't be getting a "Brazilian"  eh?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 20, 2015)

I see no real reason for shaving some "special" places but I appreciate shaved pits and legs.  I just think it looks nice.


----------



## chic (Jun 21, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Won't be getting a "Brazilian" eh?



Not me. Do you? Does any woman here do that?? It's one of the good things about being over 40 that I can think of.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 21, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I think we need to think about WHY hair on adult men is pretty much accepted... while the same hair on adult women is considered gross an not as sensual as hairlessness on women..   If you are honest... it's because nubile prepubescence has always been considered sexy and is sought after by men.   These notions will carry over to women if they think it gives them an edge with attracting men.



I'll go along with your hypothesis about men's ideation, but I'd alter nubile prepubescence to nubile pubescence (where pubescence is defined as the time when puberty begins). I mean we're not all pedophiles.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 21, 2015)

*LOUD WHISTLE* A man appears wearing a helmet with a armband "Pit Warden".  "ATTENTION, he shouts, PIT inspection at 1600!"  "In the background we see a large contingent of lady SF members rushing toward the washroom*  one is heard asking another "can I use your razor?"

Is it just me or does that warden look a lot like Ralphy??


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 25, 2015)

I just had my upper lip waxed today...   First time... guess I'm getting older..


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 25, 2015)

Wait till you see the light beard...Jesu Greest...fortunate my body fur is blonde. Women and their nutty hormones...does somebody want my extra testosterone? As far as grooming fur free or lightly groomed is nice. For gentlemen...if the fur goes up your neck from your back...um yuck.


----------



## BobF (Sep 25, 2015)

Where I am living these days and also on TV I see a lot of men with beards of various sizes and shapes.   To me, beards are just something I consider to be dirty and I wonder why some women would want that hairy mess in their face at all.

I shave every morning for my own idea of cleanliness and little else driving me to do so.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 25, 2015)

Same here Bob. It's much easier to shave a clean face than screw around trying to trim beards and soup strainers.  Don't know why some men bother;
guess vanity wins.  On older men, facial hair makes them look a lot older.  I use my Norelco everyday and never have coffee stains or bits of breakfast
clinging to any beard.


----------



## Lon (Sep 25, 2015)

I thought it was always trendy with French Women.


----------



## Kitties (Sep 25, 2015)

This will be TMI but I've never shaved my legs. Someone told me when I was a teenager never to do it. I have very light fine leg hair that isn't even noticeable. 

More TMI but I feel more comfortable with my arm pits shaved. Especially when it's hot.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 25, 2015)

Falcon said:


> On older men, facial hair makes them look a lot older.



Yep.   I would grow a short trimmed beard to hid some spider veins, but I don't want the "old goat" look.


----------



## chic (Sep 26, 2015)

I think when a man is old enough to grow a beard he'd also be old enough to wash crumbs and food out of it. Armpit hair on a woman can become smelly. But it's up to the indvidual. My 2 or 3 armpit hairs are not going to change what's in vogue and what isn't. nthego:


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 26, 2015)

So what happened to the burning of the bra about some10 years ago????


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 26, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> So what happened to the burning of the bra about some10 years ago????




Wasn't that like 40 years ago?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2015)

who remembers Gilda as Candy Slice on SNL?


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 26, 2015)

I have to say that I don't like armpit hair on a Woman.

However, I am absolutely amazed that this question can generate 39 replies and 746 views, and well done to all participants and viewers for that.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 26, 2015)

Fun fact, in Japan they have cartoons for every age loaded with violence, school girls and any number of explicit themes. But underarm hair on a woman is obscene.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 26, 2015)

TMI but I am finding out for the first time in my life what having armpit hair is like. Where they removed lymph nodes,the area is still so swollen that running a razor over that area is both frightening and painful-and doesn`t really catch much of anything anyway. And deodorant on that side is out for now too. Tip of the day-if you see me,stay to my right side...


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 26, 2015)

Armpit hair on women doesn't stink any more or any less than armpit hair on men..   anyway... one of the pluses of getting older is that the hair tends to become less and less and then almost nonexistent..  I have no armpit hair... maybe a strand or two.. and I hardly have to shave my legs either.  But you know what... I can still get BO under my arms if I don't use deodorant.


----------

